#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Qual a vantagem de trocar Mikrokit RB750 e RB450G por uma Maquina com Pfsense?

## ccbsumare

Pessoal tenho aqui na rede (escritório) 25 estações fora servidores Windows server 2012 e 2008R2 em dominio.

Ultimamente estou usando as RB 450G e RB750GL uma faz loadbalance e outra Gateway e DHCP da Rede, e estava pensando em levantar um Máquina para Instalar o PFsense 2.2.5 para ser o gateway, DHPC, Proxy, loadbalance, DNS Interno.

Qual a vamtagem desta troca?

Abraço

----------


## faelldantas

Vejo a vantagem de você centralizar tudo. A desvantagem é justamente essa, estar tudo centralizado, sem contar no aumento da energia.

----------


## ccbsumare

Porém, muito falam que Mikrokit é usado para provedores, coisa que não sou.

Pois é aumento de energia, mas creio que isso não vai ser problema pois ira usar uma maquina que esta em funcionanento com Squid, por isso queria deixar tudo numa única máquina.

Abraço
.

----------


## berghetti

se você tiver domínio dos dois sistemas, a escolha é sua, não tem vantagem ou desvantagem ( apesar que o proxy do pfsense é melhor, mas se você não usa proxy não tem problema).

----------


## ccbsumare

Dominio não tanto, mas no Linux eu me viro um pouco melhor que no Mikrokit.

Tenho um problema com Squid autenticado em paralelo no mikrokit estou penando para fazer funcionar os usuarios não conseguem autenticar, por isso estava pensando em deixar tudo no Pfsense.

Abraço

----------


## johnatanlopes

Pode criar o pfsense primario e um secundario. Vai da sua necessidade de disponibilidade.

----------


## faelldantas

Não entendi esse seu posicionamento, será que você não está confundindo "sistemas"?

----------


## ccbsumare

> Pode criar o pfsense primario e um secundario. Vai da sua necessidade de disponibilidade.


Desculpa não entendi sobre o Primário e secundario, o amigo quiz dizer ter dois Pfsense na rede?

Abraço

----------


## johnatanlopes

Isso msmo. 

Se o primeiro servidor cair o segundo assume.

----------


## deson00

O melhor de todos é aquele que vc tem total domínio sobre ele independente da cor ou raça pois garanto que todos fara o que promete ate mesmo o windows as vezes kkk.
Eu apostaria mais no mikrotik pois acredito que deva dar menos problemas de hardware e como ja esta funcionando melhor ainda, mikrotik tem infinitas funcionalidades e ferramentas da mesma forma que pfsense a diferença que algumas adicionar precisa ser adicionada ou configurada a parte.
Uma coisa que eu levaria em conta é a quantidade de material disponivel para resolver um problema ou a comunidade mais ativa para lhe ajudar, neste forum mesmo dependendo da duvida nao da 10 minutos para ter uma resposta.

----------

